# Why is Canon Holding Back on Video Features on DSLRs? WATCH IT!



## John2016 (Oct 22, 2016)

Why is Canon Holding Back on Video Features on DSLRs? – On The Go Ep. 35 – Clive Booth, Christian Anderl & Ingo Leitner

https://www.cinema5d.com/canon-holding-back-video-features-dslrs-go-ep-35-clive-booth-christian-anderl-ingo-leitner/

AMEN !!!


----------



## mycanonphotos (Oct 22, 2016)

Because its a camera....not a video camera. Any video capabilities a DSLR has is a bonus in my opinion. I'm not going to buy a DSLR because of it's video features... The 5D Mark II was used to shoot movies, TV shows and commercials so what more do you want out of an already better Mark IV...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2016)

Don't Feed the Trolls.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 23, 2016)

hmmmmmm........

because it's a stills camera?

If you want video, BUY A VIDEO CAMERA! The ergonomics of a video camera far exceed a DSLR for shooting video.


----------



## RunAndGun (Oct 23, 2016)

I say this as someone that makes their living shooting video: If you want video oriented features and performance from a camera, BUY A VIDEO CAMERA. These are STILLS cameras. Any video features are a bonus. But even on video oriented forums now, the threads and topics with the most views and reply's are the ones on DSLRS.

I mean I get it, it's crazy what you can do with one now, for not a lot of money, but I'm tired of hearing all of the broke **** **er's crying because a still camera can't do everything dedicated video cameras that cost anywhere from $10k-$100K can do.


----------



## aero1126 (Oct 23, 2016)

RunAndGun said:


> I say this as someone that makes their living shooting video: If you want video oriented features and performance from a camera, BUY A VIDEO CAMERA. These are STILLS cameras. Any video features are a bonus. But even on video oriented forums now, the threads and topics with the most views and reply's are the ones on DSLRS.
> 
> I mean I get it, it's crazy what you can do with one now, for not a lot of money, but I'm tired of hearing all of the broke **** **er's crying because a still camera can't do everything dedicated video cameras that cost anywhere from $10k-$100K can do.



Here's the thing, people aren't complaining because it can't do things that a $10k-$100k camera can do, they are complaining because you have a 1+ year old a7r II that has many more features on the video front and it's only $3200. They are complaining because the MK4 is missing very BASIC features that is super easy to implement such as focus peaking, which just so happens to be on the M5.

At the end of the day, people want VALUE. You can't fault them for being disappointed that very basic features that are in older and cheaper cameras is not to be found in this $3,500 camera. Especially if they've invested into a lot of glass and are financially "locked" into the system.


----------



## weixing (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi,
Why no one complaint that a Black Magic Cinema Camera cannot shoot stills like a DSLR?? 

Have a nice day.


----------



## aero1126 (Oct 23, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> aero1126 said:
> 
> 
> > RunAndGun said:
> ...



That's just stupid. Focus peaking is helpful whenever you are manually focusing, which is popular while doing video. It's just as helpful while manually focusing on a DSLR as it is a mirrorless.

"Why no one complaint that a Black Magic Cinema Camera cannot shoot stills like a DSLR??"

Because people like to compare apples to apples and not to oranges.


----------



## Besisika (Oct 23, 2016)

aero1126 said:


> That's just stupid. Focus peaking is helpful whenever you are manually focusing, which is popular while doing video. It's just as helpful while manually focusing on a DSLR as it is a mirrorless.
> 
> "Why no one complaint that a Black Magic Cinema Camera cannot shoot stills like a DSLR??"
> 
> Because people like to compare apples to apples and not to oranges.


I am wondering if you are a photographer learning to become a videographer/cinematographer or a cinematographer wanting to buy a smaller or cheaper camera. Let me know, I am just wondering.

To me it is not (or maybe it is) about the fact that it is a still camera with video feature added. To me it is about the mind set of the targeted users.
I remember when the 1DX II was announced, I was almost furious when I saw that I wouldn't be able to magnify during shoots. But when I actually got one I realized that I will never focus manually ever again. I just came back (an hour ago) from a 4h concert shoot and I didn't focus manually not even once; face recognition + touch focus, they were jumping up and down at all directions. It takes time to master, but it is powerful and I am certain focus peaking + manual focus won't get me there. You may say that experienced manually focusing users have been using it for years; I guess it becomes like manual vs TTL flash again.
I use an assassin which, most probably you know has all the video features that a soul can dream, but the only one pure video feature I use on it is the RGB curves and that is because I prefer using kelvin when I shoot JPG instead of a custom white balance. 
As a photographer, I don't really need a wave monitor; I am used to judge my exposure by turning the highlight alert and histogram. I just configure my camera for the video exposure I need, I fire a shoot and I know if I am right there or not. I don't need another graph on my already small screen.
I never used a focus peaking or magnify during shoot either, because DPAF is fantastic; it is not the same as in the 70D, it is much more than that. I don' know the needy greedy underneath it but my friend owns a 70D and I have never trust it as much as the one on my 1DX II.
You said, these are features easy to implement; if indeed they are then I don't understand Canon, as for me it doesn't really matter as I don't need them, because as an experienced photographer I am used to use different tools that are in the camera as a photography gear.
What I am trying to say is that we photographers, learning videography, we do not complain about the missing features cinematographers are complaining on Canon DSLR. I don't know about you but the only guy that was complaining (to me) was the cinematographer (the driver) but all the other guys didn't care much.

With that said, there is one feature that hearts me, and that is why the hack Canon doesn't allow 4K through HDMI? That is the main reason I have the Ninja Assassin. I cannot afford bunch of Cfast. I don't need 4K (unless for zooming and some small panning - but for that 64G Cfast was enough for 4 hours), as my computer cannot handle it, the assassin saves time needed for Prores HQ, still I would want to have a 4K when computers are getting stronger.
Some complains about C-log and I understand them, though I never used one.

People are saying that it is a photography oriented gear and not videography and that is true my opinion. I bought mine because I didn't want to have to carry 1DX +C100 II at all time and 1DX II can do whatever these two can do, and better/faster (at least in my mind).


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 23, 2016)

Besisika, you make sense to me but you're going to get attacked. I think the whining precedes any hands on experience. Those who have described the actual video they've produced, that I've watched or read about, say it's very high quality and AF is super. Now I have to gather courage to try it out but haven't even had time for many stills yet.

Jack


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 23, 2016)

mycanonphotos said:


> Because its a camera....not a video camera. Any video capabilities a DSLR has is a bonus in my opinion. I'm not going to buy a DSLR because of it's video features... The 5D Mark II was used to shoot movies, TV shows and commercials so what more do you want out of an already better Mark IV...


Canon doesn't want to canibalize its own Video camera market


----------



## John2016 (Oct 23, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> aero1126 said:
> 
> 
> > RunAndGun said:
> ...



Did I wrote this article? Who is whining here? Internet is full with articles and questions from "professionals" about 5dMkIV. Canon EOS 1Dx mk2 is used on a HI-END commercial and Director and D.P is speechless why the camera don't have ZEBRAS LOL Great comedy ;D... 

*@"the world is hard enough as it is with bitching and whining about a feature that really is stupid on a DSLR."*
If this is not a camera for video why so many people want to use it? Oh right... maybe a small body could be very useful on set? (Action camera smaller then C300)

Tell this to Shane Hurlbut (do you even know who he is?) 
Act of Valor (2012) Canon EOS-5D Mark II

C or D Cameras:
Mad Max: Fury Road (2015) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Elysium (2013) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Noah (2014) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Frankenweenie (2012) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
The Avengers (2012) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera /actioncam
The Bourne Legacy (2012) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera /actioncam
Thor: The Dark World (2013) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera /actioncam
127 Hours (2010) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Captain America: The First Avenger (2011) Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera /actioncam
Black Swan (2010) Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Iron Man 2 (2010) Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
And many many more...

Ignoring all postings and reviews about this "disaster" is for sure the wrong way... Happy filming


----------



## John2016 (Oct 23, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Don't Feed the Trolls.



Denial is the refusal to accept reality or fact!


----------



## njene (Oct 23, 2016)

John2016 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Don't Feed the Trolls.
> ...



No....its really just a time saver ;D


----------



## unfocused (Oct 23, 2016)

John2016 said:


> Did I wrote this article? Who is whining here?



I don't think you even watched the video, because I saw one guy (the host) complaining and three guests all saying "yeah we don't give a crap about all that, Canon is best for what we do and it works really well." 

Maybe you should actually watch a video before posting it, instead of just looking at the title. The clear takeaway from the video is that three out of four pros prefer Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2016)

unfocused said:


> John2016 said:
> 
> 
> > Did I wrote this article? Who is whining here?
> ...



It's a known risk for trolls – sometimes the bridge collapses on you.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > John2016 said:
> ...



I walked on a troll bridge once, it collapsed and he died. I'm sure he'll be back..........


----------



## pokerz (Oct 23, 2016)

Canon doesn't want to canibalize its own Video camera market
just wait till 5d5 in 2020


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2016)

pokerz said:


> Canon doesn't want to canibalize its own Video camera market
> just wait till 5d5 in 2020



Yeah, four years from now your logic will remain just as flawed. :


----------



## rrcphoto (Oct 23, 2016)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> mycanonphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Because its a camera....not a video camera. Any video capabilities a DSLR has is a bonus in my opinion. I'm not going to buy a DSLR because of it's video features... The 5D Mark II was used to shoot movies, TV shows and commercials so what more do you want out of an already better Mark IV...
> ...



has nothing to do with it at all.


----------



## John2016 (Oct 23, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> John2016 said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...





Canon 5D MK III's Notable TV/Movie Credits:

Anabelle
The Boxtrolls
The Dictator
House of Cards (US)
and many many more. 
5dMKIV and 1DXMKII is actually in production (B&C camera) with all the problems which could be so easy avoided. Can you imagine that there is a "small multi million niche market" asking about a small dslr body for filming?

@"not make sense"
For who? It looks like not for the movie industry!

When people run out of any constructive arguments they are becoming very "PERSONAL". This forum is really famous for that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2016)

John2016 said:


> 5dMKIV and 1DXMKII is actually in production (B&C camera) with all the problems which could be so easy avoided.



So according to you, the people who decide which camera(s) to use are now choosing the 5DIV. In spite of all the problems you claim is has. Amazing. :


----------



## John2016 (Oct 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> John2016 said:
> 
> 
> > 5dMKIV and 1DXMKII is actually in production (B&C camera) with all the problems which could be so easy avoided.
> ...



I don't know if this is amazing but people which are using the camera(s) have not much choice. Production love to crash the 5d's ;D This is fact. Also the same people complain in all forums about this political decision from Canon to cut all production friendly features. (Protecting the C line) 
Would you agree with me if the camera would have few more options (not asking about GLOBAL SHUTTER) this would be better for filming? We don't have much choice here. :-\


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 23, 2016)

John2016 said:


> We don't have much choice here. :-\



Seriously? Canon has a monopoly on the B/C/D camera market. Lol. :


----------



## John2016 (Oct 23, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> John2016 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't have much choice here. :-\
> ...



Monopoly NO - using it hell yes:

C or D Cameras:
Mad Max: Fury Road (2015) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Elysium (2013) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Noah (2014) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Frankenweenie (2012) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
The Avengers (2012) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera /actioncam
The Bourne Legacy (2012) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera /actioncam
Thor: The Dark World (2013) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera /actioncam
127 Hours (2010) - Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Captain America: The First Avenger (2011) Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera /actioncam
Black Swan (2010) Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera
Iron Man 2 (2010) Canon EOS-5D Mark II Camera


----------



## John2016 (Oct 23, 2016)

Mad max set ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 24, 2016)

John2016 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > John2016 said:
> ...



Wow, 11 productions in 5 years. You're right, not much choice. : : :

As was pointed out, your own 'evidence' that the 5DIV is a 'disaster' suggests that it's preferred 3:1. It's pathetic when you're refuted by your own post.


----------



## John2016 (Oct 24, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> John2016 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



I understand your point but I'm not the only one complaining and using it  
This are "only" 11+ productions (some with over $200 mil budget) which I'm aware of it. IMDB will show you many many more...


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 24, 2016)

So many people whine on about not having zebras, but what use is it when you have DPAF and a skilled cameraman?


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 24, 2016)

John2016 said:


> Let's make your guys happy: I'm out here. I really hope Magic lantern team will provide more evidence how this "LEGENDARY" camera is just a crippled generalist.



lol. 

It is certainly a generalist camera, arguably the best one on the market.

Crippled... to repeat a theme, I do not think that means what you think it means. Crippled means severely damaged. Lacking a feature or two which are superfluous to its primary use cases does not crippled make.


----------



## aero1126 (Oct 24, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> So many people whine on about not having zebras, but what use is it when you have DPAF and a skilled cameraman?



Christ, logic like this bothers me. I mean why own a car? After all, you could always walk everywhere, you are a skilled walker, right? 

Again, people aren't whining because they won't be able to do something without zebras or focus peaking, they are whining because those features could potentially make their life easier and competitors have those features in camera bodies that cost less thank a MKIV which doesn't have those features. Heck, Canon is giving the M5 focus peaking...Why are you not a little disappointed that there are helpful features on a significantly cheaper camera but not the MKIV?


----------



## RunAndGun (Oct 24, 2016)

Bennymiata said:


> So many people whine on about not having zebras, but what use is it when you have DPAF and a skilled cameraman?



Zebras are for exposure. You're thinking of peaking to help with focus.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 24, 2016)

weixing said:


> Hi,
> Why no one complaint that a Black Magic Cinema Camera cannot shoot stills like a DSLR??
> 
> Have a nice day.



+1000 

So sick and tired of the "4k video must be in every stills camera" idiots.


----------



## tmroper (Oct 24, 2016)

It's actually a great video, but not until about 3/4 of the way in, when they stop talking about brands, codecs, etc, and get into some much more important things about still photography vs video. You also realize how every photographer and videographer/filmmaker truly does have different needs from their equipment.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 24, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > John2016 said:
> ...



True.

When you realize these clowns are just pulling numbers out their butt it makes for a smile or two.

Even the almighty A7S II is 4:2:2, so why Canon should be putting out a 4:4:4 to be competitive I don't know. Logic, it trips me up every time.


----------

